
Show HN: A Browser Extension to Show Network Speed in Bytes on Fast.com - satyarohith
https://github.com/satyarohith/fastinbytes
======
satyarohith
Chromium-based browsers -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/obgghgheidhjlkgolp...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/obgghgheidhjlkgolpabbncemnmpkpac)
Firefox - [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/fastinbytes/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/fastinbytes/)

